# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  LinkExtend  mega- рейтинг  безопасности сайтов

## drongo

Тулбар (для браузера FireFox / Flock)  для показа рейтинга  безопасности сайтов, на данный момент включает информацию из  сервисов:

    * McAfee SiteAdvisor
    * WOT
    * Web Security Guard
    * Browser Defender
    * RGguard
    * Norton Safe Web
    * [email protected] online check
    * Compete
    * Google Safe Browsing







То есть, вместо того чтобы устанавливать 8 разных тулбаров- устанавливаем один. Что-то вроде virustotal, только для линков. Хотя это не даст полной гарантии, но уже лучше чем надеяться на какой-то один из сервисов.

По правому клику, даже не заходя на сайт можно проверить на "вшивость" любой сайт.

Также  поддерживаются   поисковики:  google,yahoo, Ixquick, LinkExtend 
То есть, если производиться поиск   через поисковые системы, то в результатах поиска будет уже готовый рейтинг, и не надо ещё раз куда-то нажимать. При желании, можно и нажимать для более детальных результатов,  чтобы узнать какой из сервисов обнаружил.

reiting_virusinfo.JPG


Добавить в FireFox / Flock: 
https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefo...s/latest/10777
Официальный сайт: http://www.linkextend.com

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## senyak

Очень даже интересный сервис. Думаю у него есть будущее. Он открытие сайтов не тормозит?

----------


## drongo

> Он открытие сайтов не тормозит?


У меня не заметно. Я отключил показ миникартинок-превью сайтов. (Thumbnails)

----------


## valho

у мну было 40 плагинов, теперь 41, а удалять что то жалко

----------


## valho

Пока заметил одну бяку, не знаю, может только у меня так, McAfee Site Advisor не хочет понимать если сайт находится на IP адресе напрямую, вот например один фишинговый сайт какого то импортного банка 217.67.22.119/bin/real/?seguranca.php
 пытаешся взглянуть предупреждения, а он выдаёт последние две  http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/22.119

----------


## Vagon

*WOT* - он действительно хорош.Мало мне его было,поставил *Web Security Guard*,который добавил мне в ФФ поиск,который мне нафиг не нужен.Думал я его удалю и уже обрадовался.Открываю ФФ,а он на месте и как эту гадость теперь снести?
Я теперь понял одно,то что у меня сейчас есть и стоит,этого вполне достаточно.Всё,завязываю разную гадость ставить,последний раз так обламываюсь.

----------


## valho

В воте очень много неадекватных личностей есть, пишут всякую фигню, в том числе и те которые на первых местах состоят иногда, но это всё таки лучше чем ничего и ещё бывает минусов просто так ставят.
Хотя вы можете посмотреть вот эти сайты, (Осторожно!) они завирусованы по самые поуши, почти ни один антивирус не определяет, только WOT как раз и помогает

[moderated]

----------


## drongo

тут linkextend  обсуждаем (который всключает себя 8 сервисов включая wot) , а не wot  или какой-то другой по отдельности   :Wink:

----------


## senyak

Эту штуку впихнуть бы в антивирусы. Так намного лучше было бы, да и люди узнали бы о ней

----------


## Rampant

> почти ни один антивирус не определяет


BitDefender ловит виря.

----------


## senyak

> Предупреждение: в данных (HTTP) был обнаружен вирус или вредоносная программа.
> 
> Запрошенный URL: 	[moderated]
> Информация: 	Содержит подозрительный код: HEUR/HTML.Malware


Сайты - http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...81766e2f68fd13
Фаил с сайтов - http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...a561e85c67b5d9

----------


## valho

Большинство их уже добавили в базу, тогда ещё были неизвестны
Ну вобщем быстро, гдето 3- 4 дня

*Добавлено через 7 часов 27 минут*

Если всё таки смотреть на эти сайты через LinkExtend то на данный момент получится: 



> Web Security Guard Status: Unknown
> WOT: Красный
> Browser Defender Status: Unknown
> RG Guard Status: Low Risk (Неопределённые всегда вроде зелёненькие у него)
> McAfee SiteAdvisor: Unknown
> Norton Status: Unknown
> Compete Status : Unknown
> Google Safe Browsing Status: Unknown


Учитывая тяжесть происходящего, самым рульным оказался wot на данный момент и эти два сервиса - http://www.joewein.net/, http://hosts-file.net которые их там заблочили

----------


## valho

> *DDR4* а тогда


 с 24 февраля как было так и осталось. Единственное мне не нравиться, что это только предупреждения и никакой блокировки нет, я месяц назад поставил сайт на красный и сейчас снова туда попал, зашёл через IE с настройками по умолчанию, маленький ноут полчаса отвисал после этого, уже думал батарейку вытаскивать



> MSIE DHTML CreateControlRange Code Exec
> This attack could pose a serious security threat. You should take immediate action to stop any damage or prevent further damage from happening.

----------


## drongo

valho, можно поставить, чтобы автоматом не показывались плохие сайты в результатах поиска.

----------


## valho

Да вроде не искал ничего...  :Smiley: 
За несколько лет пользования у McAfee впервые такое сообщение встретил



> When we visited this site, we found one or more misleading claims about work-at-home opportunities.


При посещении данного веб-сайта мы обнаружили одно или несколько обманных объявлений о надобной работе
http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/sur...os_ver=5.1.3.0

----------


## drongo

Хорошие новости: я переговорил с одним из авторов утилиты, возможно в следующей версии добавят линк чекер от дрвеба  :Wink:

----------


## valho

> Хорошие новости: я переговорил с одним из авторов утилиты, возможно в следующей версии добавят линк чекер от дрвеба


Хотел давно узнать, а нет ли ещё каких нибудь чекеров кроме доктора веба? Было бы неплохо кнопочку там нажать и просканить  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## drongo

> Хотел давно узнать, а нет ли ещё каких нибудь чекеров кроме доктора веба? Было бы неплохо кнопочку там нажать и просканить


 http://linkscanner.explabs.com/linkscanner/default.aspx есть, но  он очень медленный и капчу они ввели- дополнительные трудности- сказал не будет его внедрять. :Sad:

----------


## valho

> http://linkscanner.explabs.com/linkscanner/default.aspx есть, но  он очень медленный и капчу они ввели- дополнительные трудности- сказал не будет его внедрять.


Работает!!! 
 

*Добавлено через 3 часа 5 минут*

Странно, на одном сайте сказал что не может его просканить, да уже смотрю его гугл заблочил, это он его заблочил когда я в воте его выставил неделю назад как вирусняки, правда пришлось подкорректировать щас, смотрю они всё таки смотрят когда юзвери такое пишут, уже не раз замечал
http://safebrowsing.clients.google.c...oki.phpnet.us/

----------


## valho

При скане Linkscanner-ом вот этого сайта - RichMother.ru: 



> хттп://ad.adriver.ru/cgi-bin/rle.cgi?' + 'sid=92647&bt=21&pz=0&rnd=' + RndNum4NoCash
> + '&tail256=' + ar_Tail + '" border=0 width=1 height=1


Мой маленький ноут впал в глубокий анабиоз, пришлось вытаскивать батарейку. Попробовал на стационаре, 99 процентов потребление процессора и сколько не ждал всё бестолку

----------


## senyak

Установил на Мазилу 3.0.9 и возникли проблемы. Кодировка сама меняется на "Юникод". Место русского вижу крякозябры. У всех так или тока у меня?

*Добавлено через 8 минут*

Самое интересное, что сама меняется тока на вирусинфо. Ставлю кирилицу, а оно обратно на другую

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

Поставил, всё нормально вроде, у меня были тоже кракозябы когда то, уже не помню только из за чего  :Sad:

----------


## valho

У меня одно сообщение удалил AndreyKa вот там приходят кракозябы, попробовал в ие тоже самое и в опере



> Тема: Чтобы удалить информер отправьте смс на номер 3649
> Причина: valho, %u0432аши ассоциац%u 0438и тут не к чему


 :Smiley:

----------


## senyak

Вы уверенно, что это из-за программы?

----------


## valho

> Вы уверенно, что это из-за программы?


Нет это не из за проги, раньше так тоже было до неё, просто не обращал внимания на это, пока Вы не написали.
В 2006 году что то не в тему написал, как раз впервые удалили, вроде тоже были кракозябы, когда кто то удаляет мои сообщения или правит мну всё время кракозябы приходят автоматом. Один раз сообщение удалили из английского раздела, сказали что я бот, но там без кракозябов было, на английском если пишут то нормально всё  :Cheesy:

----------


## kLen

Доброго времени суток

Попробовал LinkExtend и обнаружил интересный результат?!
В google набрал virusinfo  и на шестой позиции -->

seru.......*.*ru отнесен к числу  опасных 
скриншот прилагается

Norton Safe Web информирует
 Найдено угроз: 1
Здесь приведен полный список:
Название угрозы: 	Hacktool
Расположение: 	http://download.securitylab.ru/_tools/MS04-007-dos.exe 

*Кто что думает ?
*

----------


## valho

Ну, этот файл у них там давно уже. Это ерунда, на милворме, например, там прям станицы некоторые заражены эксплойтами.

----------


## valho

Хы, хы... про wot кто то написал 



> Данный сайт изначально делает  рейтинг сайтам, а чтобы поднять его по позициям просят деньги. Не стоит верить данному ресурсу. Т.к. любой кидала купит рейтинг тут и будет кидать как честное лицо.


http://advisor.wmtransfer.com/feedba...?url=mywot.com
Кстати, мои сообщения там что это всё ерунда администрация стирает

----------


## senyak

Решил скачать этот плагин, версию 1.0.2, а Мазила написало такое... Гляньте размер файла. Хотя скачалось где-то 1.5 мбайта

----------


## TANUKI

Ах! Почему я только сейчас заметил этот чудо плагин! Отлично спасибо!

Но только самая больша польза там от симантека, потому что из всех перечисленных служб только он действительно сканирует сайты, а не выставляет репутацию по плюсикам-минусикам разных неадекватов, как это делает WOT.

Спасибо. Отличный выход для тех, кому нравился плагин от симантека, но не было денег купить продукт! 

P.S. Кстати, использование Симантека не является пиратсвом? У них же этот плагин входит в состав платного продукта...

----------


## drongo

> Но только самая больша польза там от симантека, потому что из всех перечисленных служб только он действительно сканирует сайты, а не выставляет репутацию по плюсикам-минусикам разных неадекватов, как это делает WOT.


а почему только? По моей просьбе дрвеб добавили  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Тем самым можно  удалить плагин дрвеба за ненадобностью  :Smiley: 
К тому же, система нортона это нечто среднее между автоматической проверкой антивирусом и рейтингом пользователей.
P.S. Насколько это легально, это спорный вопрос  :Smiley: 
 Плагин linkehtend эмитирует заход пользователя,  сервис нортона  доступен всем для просмотра- значит по идее легально  :Smiley: 
Например касперский сделал плагин- а сервиса то не видно в паблике...Логика мне говорит,  если ссылка на сервис касперского появиться в этом linkehtend, то уже будет не легально...

----------


## TANUKI

> а почему только? По моей просьбе дрвеб добавили 
> Тем самым можно  удалить плагин дрвеба за ненадобностью


Да, соррри, Веба заметил когда поставил (в ветке о нем нет ни слова!) плагин чему очень был рад! Оставлю только Веба и Симантек - остальное можно смело в топку  :Smiley: 

Кстати, очень напрягло то, что плагин самыми извращенными методами старается навязать свои поисковые системы...
Можно как-то в нем вообще отключить строку поиска и оставить только иконки вердиктов вэба и симантека?  :Smiley:  Просто каждый раз лезть "Безопаность" и смотреть заражен сайт или нет (уже после того, как зашел на него!  :Smiley: ) не удобно.

----------


## drongo

Ага, есть такое :0) я говорил с разработчиком- это единственный доход, так как ни рекламой , ни шпионской деятельностью не занимается.Решается  по большому счёту мышкой  :Smiley: Просто кликнуть правой кнопкой по панели браузера вверху и выбрать Custоmize... Потом перетащить лишнее окно поиска и сохранить изменения. Лупу оставь, иначе плагин  просто не будет работать.По крайней мере у меня так  :Smiley: 


Я его закинул в центр браузера, вверху, чтобы легче заметить  :Smiley: 



Не понял, куда лезть? 
Есть несколько вариантов использования : 
 способ #1. когда заходишь на сайт- (это уже поздно по идее,так как ты уже зашёл на сайт,-> скрипты враждебные выполнились, если не отключил)
 в верху будет значок( если  зелёный->зловредов не обнаружено.)
 способ #2, правой кнопкой на линк перед заходом и нажимать левой на LE 
 способ #3, когда в поисковике ищешь ( пока только из известных гугол и яху поддерживаться.) Справа напротив результатов поиска будешь видеть зелёные галки или красные...)

*Добавлено через 13 минут*




> в ветке о нем нет ни слова!


А его недавно добавили  :094:

----------


## TANUKI

Как ты его так настроил? ничего не пойму. Кликаю правой кнопкой мыши в том районе, но кроме предложения убрать-добавить основные элементы на панели инструмегтов - ничего  :Sad: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Да, и ДрВеб постоянно серый  :Sad:  даже если кликнуть на ссылку на прямую скачку самого плагина (в шаке в теме).

----------


## drongo

После того как открыл редактирование, появилось окошко с  коллекцией иконок, верно? 
Теперь перетаскивай поисковую панель LE  (нажми на неё и закинь в "коллекцию" которая в браузере ) Если не выходит, можешь мой  браузер скачать у меня в подписи  :Smiley:  Только обновлять его надо, всё никак не соберусь  :Smiley: 
Насчёт дрвеба- не знаю- у меня работает, ничего не делал по этому поводу...

----------


## TANUKI

> После того как открыл редактирование, появилось окошко с  коллекцией иконок, верно?


Вот туплю... ну не пойму о чем ты  :Sad:

----------


## drongo

> Вот туплю... ну не пойму о чем ты


Придётся кино снимать 

*Добавлено через 2 часа 9 минут*

Вот, мой первый фильм  :Smiley:  Сильно не плеваться  :Smiley: Комментарии на русском.
Надеюсь,TANUKI, у тебя   безлимитный инет  :Smiley:  Почти 60 мега вышло, если меньше -качество резко ухудшается.
http://rapidshare.com/files/27376313...nd_hacking.avi

----------


## valho

> а не выставляет репутацию по плюсикам-минусикам разных неадекватов, как это делает WOT.


Раньше тоже так думал, что некоторые которые на первых местах стоят пишут чёрти что, но когда там стали появляться аки однодневки созданные для манипулирования...
Потом там всё равно со временем всё встаёт на свои места в 90 процентах случаев, даже если я там тоже случайно какой нить сайт заблочил неразобравшись, правда у меня проблемы тут с оплатой инета, так что лохотронщики смогут маленько отдохнуть  :Smiley: 
Пример манипулирования - http://www.mywot.com/ru/user/553180 ток вроде можно смотреть зарегистрированным  :Sad:  ну или так http://www.mywot.com/ru/scorecard/pr...onal-group.org

----------


## drongo

Перевёл на русский. Чтобы работало, надо на русскую версию firefox ставить или менять локалку  на русский,иначе русский перевод не будет виден.

Кто хочет проверить? Пожалуйста, предлагайте конкретно какое слово заменить или пунктуацию. Желательно в картинках или лучше с указанием файла, страницы и номера строки  :Smiley:  Для этого нужно зарегистрироваться на сервисе:http://www.babelzilla.org/index.php?...wts&Itemid=203 

Рекомендуется проверять на чистом профиле файрфокса.( для этого  или скачать свежую  портабельную  русскую версию файрфокса или сделать новый профиль)

Скачать: http://download479.mediafire.com/zmm...tend106rus.xpi

----------


## valho

Чё за бред -

----------


## psi-x

*drongo*, да, похоже проще действительно твой браузер скачать чем разбираться со всем этим) может там и еще чего полезного найдется)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## vladovs

Версия Linkextend 1.1.1 не пошла в Firefoх 4. После его обновления на версию 1.1.2 при нажатии на значки рейтинга сайта в Гугле (что рядом со ссылкой) выпадает меню, в котором вместо обычного серого фона со значками просто прозрачный фон и значки (которые "мешают рассматривать" ссылки на странице). Также при попытке нажать правой кнопкой мыши на ссылке и выборе пункта Linkextend также появляется прозрачное меню.

----------


## Andrey_Vladimirovich

Добрый день. 

Куда лучше сообщить, если наткнулся на сайт распространяющий вредоносное ПО под видом антивируса?

----------


## olejah

*Andrey_Vladimirovich*, добрый день!

Да можете прямо здесь сообщить, передадим, куда надо.

----------

